# parts place wood 68 goat steering wheel



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

Has anyone purchased this wheel from them? the price is 389.00 plus shipping looks nice in the photos im trying to decide what way to go a grant or one of these or a delux version off ebay any input would be helpfull thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

68gtohawk8369 said:


> Has anyone purchased this wheel from them? the price is 389.00 plus shipping looks nice in the photos im trying to decide what way to go a grant or one of these or a delux version off ebay any input would be helpfull thanks


It's not a wood wheel, but this is what I bought to put into my 69 GTO. My original had the dreaded "gummy decomposition" problem and I just wan't willing tp part with hundreds of dollars for a steering wheel.

Bear


----------

